# First Pics of the TT



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

9 Months since joining and looking at everyone elses car - I finally got round to charging the digital camera and taking some pics of the TT. These are about 3 months old now but nothing has changed but thought I would share anyway.

View attachment 2


View attachment 1




Let me know your thoughts guys.

PS - I know its standard at the moment!


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

Looks very clean mate you need to get your self some 18/19" then thats it it will chane the looks completly..how long you had it?
R,


----------

